# Anyone use a dash cam app?



## the_jj (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi guys,

Starting a new job soon where I be delivering new cars to people, and would like a dash cam app for a phone. 
The boss said I can’t have a normal dash cam, for want reasons I don’t know, and I don’t want to upset him as I need the job. 
So to get around this problem I was thinking of getting a 2nd phone with a dash cam app. 

Do any of you have/had one? If so which one, and was it any good?

Many thanks for your time.


----------



## brobbo (Oct 19, 2007)

so if there is ever an accident and the other side trys to blame you, do you get to tell him i told you so?


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

I use an old one that isn't on google play anymore it's called caroo pro, it's better than the dashcam as it also read obd codes if you have a bluetooth dongle.


----------



## the_jj (Apr 7, 2010)

brobbo said:


> so if there is ever an accident and the other side trys to blame you, do you get to tell him i told you so?


I agree, thankfully I be on the road all day so won't have to deal with him much


----------



## the_jj (Apr 7, 2010)

Mac- said:


> I use an old one that isn't on google play anymore it's called caroo pro, it's better than the dashcam as it also read obd codes if you have a bluetooth dongle.


Thank you 👍🏻


----------



## the_jj (Apr 7, 2010)

Any other options guys what you use?


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Ummm, what’s the difference in using a dash cam, as opposed to a dash cam app?

Both are going to be attached to the screen using a suction mount = no damage.

Both are going to be plugged into the 12volt socket = no hard wired in.

Boss will never know if you’ve used a dash cam as opposed to the phone app!


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Naddy37 said:


> Ummm, what's the difference in using a dash cam, as opposed to a dash cam app?
> 
> Both are going to be attached to the screen using a suction mount = no damage.
> 
> ...


Was just about to say this.
Can't see why the boss would be bothered too, as long as no damage is caused from sticking it in then where's the issue?


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

I looked for apps as I use my phone for satnav and didn't want lots of devices stuck all over but couldn't find anything decent so got a nexbase one very small and good mount but camera has issues but most don't seem too reliable from reviews,

but as above I'd think a dash cam would be best option, plenty of cheap options on Amazon, not sure if you mean he won't buy one or not alowed to use one at all,


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

the_jj said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Starting a new job soon where I be delivering new cars to people, and would like a dash cam app for a phone.
> 
> ...


I know it sounds obvious, but why not ask again / discuss when you start, explain your reasons - maybe even show him a dash cam you're thinking about and how it just plugs in (he may not realise, he may think they need to be hard wired in ?? ) and if he says no, okay, but ask why / are there any specific reasons ? There maybe something that's happened in the past ???

If you're going to use an app on your phone, then you are going to have to somehow connect it / hold it to the car / windscreen - as you do a dash cam... so is that it going to cause you problems ?

Hope you get it sorted and good luck with your new job. Hope you get chance to drive some ice motors :thumb:


----------



## the_jj (Apr 7, 2010)

Cheers guys. The guy is a bit of a idiot. He said no dash cam, so I was just thinking of been sly and using a phone with an app. That way he only sees me with 2 phones. 
One of his other drivers had one and it fell on to the dash and damaged it, and he had to pay to get it fixed. 
Thank you for your advise guys 👍🏻


----------

